# When are results coming for Punjab?



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

Title basically says it...when is the merit list coming for the medical colleges in Punjab? #nerd


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

marmar92 said:


> Title basically says it...when is the merit list coming for the medical colleges in Punjab? #nerd


It it will be within a week after Eid.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Now even the high court has announced its Decision#frown.But still no progress.We have not even received our MCAT result cards yet.And How to Submit our marksheets?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Now even the high court has announced its Decision#frown.But still no progress.We have not even received our MCAT result cards yet.And How to Submit our marksheets?


I and many of my friends have received MCAT result cards within Lahore and Faisalabad region. You are from gujranwala so, the post might be late.
The marks sheet submission procedure can be gotten by calling UHS officials.

UHS Mailing Address:

University of Health Sciences,
Khayaban-e-Jamia Punjab,
Lahore-54600
Ph # 042-99231304-09 
UAN # 111-33-33-66 
Fax # 042-99230870


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

When you Got your Mcat result ?none of my friends got it yet. And have you submitted the Marksheet?If so,whats the procedure?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> When you Got your Mcat result ?none of my friends got it yet. And have you submitted the Marksheet?If so,whats the procedure?


I received my MCAT result card on 6th september. My percentage is low so i am just applying in private medical colleges.
By the way, what was you percentage?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

My Mcat Marks Are 920 and 941 in Fsc. Aggregate is 84.97(70-30 Basis)

lets see where i will fall.

So today is 8th sep,and i havent Received it yet  what could be the Problem.i checked with my friends also but they have not got it also.  

You Submitted the mark Sheet ?


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

No i have not submitted my marks sheet yet.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

im really confused what do we have to do after we get the result card and whats the pass percentage


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^haven't you Heard the high Courts Decision ?

There is no pass percentage this year.Everyone who gave the Entry test is eligible for Admission :happy:


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

*[MOD EDIT]: Sorry! No more posts for you! You haven't read the forum rules yet.
Thanks.
*


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

what?! when did this happen? i thought they ruled that 60 is the pass percentage!! they upheld uhs's decision. where did you hear about this?



mubashir888 said:


> @^haven't you Heard the high Courts Decision ?
> 
> There is no pass percentage this year.Everyone who gave the Entry test is eligible for Admission :happy:


okay yeah... i just read an article that said a division of the high court declared that there is no pass percentage. darn.


Anybody know if the merit for govt med colleges might fall this year? my merit becomes 77 percent. thats way too low but i wish a miracle would happen..


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well in my opinion,the concentration of students in lower merits will increase considerably(80,81,82) due to no pass percentage.
Merit was bound to fall if the pass percentage would have been 60 percent.
As there were just 8.5K students above 60%.
But now the competition even in private colleges would increase.
Making it even harder to get admission.
No one can say anything for certain about government colleges merit,but i hope it falls#sad


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Good stuff.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@ALL

There is a rumor that Formula for calculating the merit might change.
Do read the following article that i found.
Medical school hopefuls face more uncertainty – The Express Tribune

#eek


----------



## ^AhMaD^ (Sep 29, 2010)

i have heard that the criteria has been changed to 50 40 10 instead of 70 30.........has anyone any confirm news regarding this?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

^AhMaD^ said:


> i have heard that the criteria has been changed to 50 40 10 instead of 70 30.........has anyone any confirm news regarding this?


Ya,it is almost confirmed now..

All that is left is official announcment by the UHS.#sad


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

UHS is taking entry test on 14th october 2010 of a very few students but there are thousands of students still suspended.
what the hell it is.
It is too late friends! :indifferent:


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to Pakistan#eek ,policies change suddenly here..

Now Admission process will be completed at the End of nov I think..


----------



## ^AhMaD^ (Sep 29, 2010)

but the criteria case is in Supreme Court...And its hearing is on tuesday....If SC doesn't order about it then is there any chance that 70-30 can be retained for this year?


----------



## ^AhMaD^ (Sep 29, 2010)

dr. jawad said:


> UHS is taking entry test on 14th october 2010 of a very few students but there are thousands of students still suspended.
> what the hell it is.
> It is too late friends! :indifferent:


what u think, if merit formula is changed then what will be the last merit of MBBS this year?


----------



## ^AhMaD^ (Sep 29, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Ya,it is almost confirmed now..
> 
> All that is left is official announcment by the UHS.#sad


what u think, if merit formula is changed then what will be the last merit of MBBS this year?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Government didn't appeal against the criteria or did they?

i don't think that there is a chance of retention of 70-30 formula,as the govenment has decided to act on the directions of high court,which clearly states that rules of PMDC should be followed for admission.

Are you sure its on thursday?



^AhMaD^ said:


> what u think, if merit formula is changed then what will be the last merit of MBBS this year?


No body can say anything for sure but it might be around 77-78-79.#baffled


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> No body can say anything for sure but it might be around 77-78-79.#baffled


I completely disagree with you. If the metric weightage will be added in the merit formula then the merit will be rise further as near about 83 or 84.:happy: :happy:


----------



## Sadiqian (Sep 19, 2010)

dr. jawad said:


> UHS is taking entry test on 14th october 2010 of a very few students but there are thousands of students still suspended.
> what the hell it is.
> It is too late friends! :indifferent:


who are those few number of students? Would anyone mind clarifying this point? I am very tense.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

dr. jawad said:


> I completely disagree with you. If the metric weightage will be added in the merit formula then the merit will be rise further as near about 83 or 84.:happy: :happy:


Let us Consider a situation
A student having 830marks in Entry test (keep in mind that 830+ students are around 1800)
that comes out to be 37.72/50
He have 980 marks in fsc,that comes out to be 35.63/40
And the same person have 90% marks in matric.9/10

His Aggregate would come out to be 82.35% ..(normally it would have been 85.23 with 70-30)

now you can imagine how much merit would fall...students having 85% merit are falling to 81%
So merit would absoultly fall.to around 78% at least.

the reason is that score of students in entry test is much less as compared to Fsc or matric.
No doubt Most matric studetns have 80%+ Marks in matric ,but it is only 10%.#dull


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

Sadiqian said:


> who are those few number of students? Would anyone mind clarifying this point? I am very tense.


These are the few students which have 60% or above marks in fsc but could not appear in entry test before which was held on 20th July 2010.



mubashir888 said:


> now you can imagine how much merit would fall...students having 85% merit are falling to 81%
> So merit would absoultly fall.to around 78% at least.
> 
> the reason is that score of students in entry test is much less as compared to Fsc or matric.
> No doubt Most matric studetns have 80%+ Marks in matric ,but it is only 10%.#dull


I have to appreciate your justification. Let us wait for the final announcement of UHS about merit formula.


----------



## ^AhMaD^ (Sep 29, 2010)

any new news regarding merit formula?


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

what are the chances of getting into punjab public colleges with an aggregate of 75%


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> what are the chances of getting into punjab public colleges with an aggregate of 75%


Very Low i guess.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

i just came across a website where theres a mention of a hearing AGAIN in supreme court about the merit formula probably on the 19th. here's the link where they are discussing it.. UHS entrance test result 2010 | Pakistan Educations | Educations news | Pakistan Educations policy | Pakistan Educations Network | Pakistan Educations System | Jobs | Schools | scholarships | Colleges | Universities | Exam | Result | Date Sheet | Adm

cant find source anywhere, does any body here know about it. is it true ?? :O

in an online discussion , ive just read about a hearing to be held again (this time in supreme court) about the merit formula supposedly..on 19th of oct . there is no reliable source quoted in that discussion about this information.
does anybody here have any idea whether this news is true ? 
--
_ok so i found the source, its on supreme court website. they are having a hearing on 19th of oct. hope for the good ! i just wish they would reach a final decision. what's with these protests and hearings and all :s it just increases uncertainties :s :s why does our country get so hyped up over stupid issues :s what an imbalance of freedom at every level!_


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very Low i guess.
but ive heard that those who got 75% or above will get in , although they will be low in merit ??? is it true ??



mubashir888 said:


> Very Low i guess.


But ive heard that those that have 75% or above will get in, even though they will be low on merit, is it true ??


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> in an online discussion , ive just read about a hearing to be held again (this time in supreme court) about the merit formula supposedly..on 19th of oct . there is no reliable source quoted in that discussion about this information.
> does anybody here have any idea whether this news is true ?
> --
> _ok so i found the source, its on supreme court website. they are having a hearing on 19th of oct. hope for the good ! i just wish they would reach a final decision. what's with these protests and hearings and all :s it just increases uncertainties :s :s why does our country get so hyped up over stupid issues :s what an imbalance of freedom at every level!_


Yup,the hearing is tommorow and the lawyer is Hamid khan Advocate,one of the best lawyers of the country.So we can't say anything for certain,merit formula might change again.#roll



usman1231 said:


> But ive heard that those that have 75% or above will get in, even though they will be low on merit, is it true ??


 
No.thats not possible as there are very limited no of seats.


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> No.thats not possible as there are very limited no of seats.


How many seats are there???


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> How many seats are there???


The seats are not confirmed yet,
Detailed info vome in the prospectus.
Last year they were 2008 MBBS and 200 BDs seats..(total were around 2400 hundred including reserve seats aswell)
There are news that almost 952 MBBS seats have increased and total of seats is Around 3300(Including reserve and BDS aswell).And seats on open merit will be around 2800.
Lets see what happens in the UHS prospectus.


----------



## Clueless_312 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hasnt the new formula been decided yet? UHS has announced it on their website and has invited applications so it must be. damn all this uncertainty#frown
Anyway merit will definity fall this year since the uhs is asking applicants with a merit of greater than 75 % to apply while previously it would start from 82%. 
I dont get all this fuss about the new formula, i think its pretty reasonable and the previous 70 % weightage for fsc was insanely high. Well cant tell what will happen though. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Clueless_312 said:


> Hasnt the new formula been decided yet? UHS has announced it on their website and has invited applications so it must be. damn all this uncertainty#frown
> Anyway merit will definity fall this year since the uhs is asking applicants with a merit of greater than 75 % to apply while previously it would start from 82%.
> I dont get all this fuss about the new formula, i think its pretty reasonable and the previous 70 % weightage for fsc was insanely high. Well cant tell what will happen though. Good luck everyone.


Just to correct you,
last year they didn't invite applications of 82% candidates,rather they invited the applications from top 2700 candidates according to provisional merit list.And according to that list the candidate at 2700th position was having an Aggregate of 81.6%.
Provisional merit list is not going to be displayed this year,so uhs is just using 75% as a rough estimate as they don't know the marks of fsc of candidates.

And yes everything is final,but there are thousands of studetns protesting,and they have filled a petition is supreme court that it is illegal to change the waitage after the test.


*UPDATE ABOUT THE TODAYS HEARING IN SUPREME COURT:*

*The court has adjourned and next hearing is going to be on 22nd of October(Friday).*
*Representitives from PMDC and PUNJAB govt. will also present their point of view in the next hearing.*


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> *UPDATE ABOUT THE TODAYS HEARING IN SUPREME COURT:*
> 
> *The court has adjourned and next hearing is going to be on 22nd of October(Friday).*
> *Representitives from PMDC and PUNJAB govt. will also present their point of view in the next hearing.*


er was there a hearing today ? people are saying that there was _no_ hearing today and it has been "postponed" till 22nd ? #baffled


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> er was there a hearing today ? people are saying that there was _no_ hearing today and it has been "postponed" till 22nd ? #baffled


There was a hearing but there were 20cases already to be Heared by the supreme court so court was no able to Listen to the petition today,
Actually court has a busy scheduled now a days and earliest possible date for hearing is 22nd.


----------



## Clueless_312 (Sep 26, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Just to correct you,
> last year they didn't invite applications of 82% candidates,rather they invited the applications from top 2700 candidates according to provisional merit list.And according to that list the candidate at 2700th position was having an Aggregate of 81.6%.
> Provisional merit list is not going to be displayed this year,so uhs is just using 75% as a rough estimate as they don't know the marks of fsc of candidates.


 You misunderstand me,i never said they invited 82% of the candidates; (that would be insane!!) i said they invited those with an aggregate above roughly 82, but to be exact it was 81.6 as you say. well even if its a rough estimate it proves the merit will fall. hence my point
anyway all this court stuff is getting on my nerves seriously. *Please* post the verdict or whatever when it comes.tc


----------



## ridach (Sep 27, 2010)

we're just supposed to wait right? as in, wait for correspondence from uhs?we're not supposed to send them our equivalence or anything yet, are we?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ridach said:


> we're just supposed to wait right? as in, wait for correspondence from uhs?we're not supposed to send them our equivalence or anything yet, are we?


No,you are supposed to get your admission form and prospectus for free after 25 oct,when UHS starts Distributing them.
You can get one only if your aggregate is greater than 75%.
you are supposed to bring your origional documents(DOMICLIE,MCAT
RESULT CARD,MATRIC AND FSC CERTIFICATES)

Prospectus will only be available at UHS Khayaban-Jamia Road Lahore.


----------



## ridach (Sep 27, 2010)

@mubashir888: ok thanks a LOT.i had no clue. this was real helpful.=))


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ridach said:


> @mubashir888: ok thanks a LOT.i had no clue. this was real helpful.=))


Check out the UHS site for details =)


----------



## ridach (Sep 27, 2010)

ok thanks.=)


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

ok now the merit policy has changed again ! i.e merit will be calculated as follows:
FSc weightage: 70%
Entry Test weightage: 30%
any guesses about the closing merit #baffled 
(a) considering there is _no_ increase in seats
(b) considering there _is an_ increase in seats (hope so #sad)
Also please if somebody could tell me the exact closing merit of the year 2009, 2008 and 2007, i would greatly appreciate it. Can't find it anywhere on the net.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> ok now the merit policy has changed again ! i.e merit will be calculated as follows:
> FSc weightage: 70%
> Entry Test weightage: 30%
> any guesses about the closing merit #baffled
> ...


closing merit without seats increament would be 82 at least.
and with seats increament,it would be like 80.8 .

The merit of 2008 was 83.6,in 2009 it came down to 82.6 MBBS and 82.2 BDS.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't forget to click on add reputation if you found mubashir888's posts helpful. I sure did.


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

Isnt there an increase of about 900 seats, will there be 900 people in .2 %


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> Isnt there an increase of about 900 seats, will there be 900 people in .2 %


All the 900 seats are not going to be On open merit,
Open merit seats would be hardly 2800-2900.
And last year the candidate with 80.7 aggreagte was at 3102 position,
lower merits has more no of students,
from 81.94 to 81.26,there were more than 500 candiadates last year..


----------



## Clueless_312 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dont we know yet if seats will be or not be increased? makes sense for them to since they made new medical colleges and all. or is this in jeopardy too? bummmer

ok i need to know a 'kind' answer to this, since i trust ur judgement guys.ok whr will i be if (suppose) i have an aggregate of around 84.5? i know id just be a guess but lemme know anyway

cheers


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Clueless_312 said:


> Dont we know yet if seats will be or not be increased? makes sense for them to since they made new medical colleges and all. or is this in jeopardy too? bummmer
> 
> ok i need to know a 'kind' answer to this, since i trust ur judgement guys.ok whr will i be if (suppose) i have an aggregate of around 84.5? i know id just be a guess but lemme know anyway
> 
> cheers


 
Wait,all your questions about the seats will be answered the day after tommorow.

and where you will stand with 84.5?
You will be My class fellow i guess,lol,kidding(i have 85%)

That will depend on your preferences actaully.
As This merit is enough to take you anywhere except KE and AIMC i guess#cool .

IF you prefer Lahore,you would be in sims or FJ as you desire.


----------



## Clueless_312 (Sep 26, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Wait,all your questions about the seats will be answered the day after tommorow.
> 
> and where you will stand with 84.5?
> You will be My class fellow i guess,lol,kidding(i have 85%)
> ...




ah well, i knew its not enough for ke or aimc #sad, as i do prefer lahore tht only leaves two,fjmc is too claustrophobic 
so id take sims anytym (ie if you are not being overly optimistic)..especially since now they have built an awesome campus.
btw gr8 marks! did u do a levls or fsc?which college would u prefer? u might make it to aimc.
well goodluck nd thanks


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Clueless_312 said:


> ah well, i knew its not enough for ke or aimc #sad, as i do prefer lahore tht only leaves two,fjmc is too claustrophobic
> so id take sims anytym (ie if you are not being overly optimistic)..especially since now they have built an awesome campus.
> btw gr8 marks! did u do a levls or fsc?which college would u prefer? u might make it to aimc.
> well goodluck nd thanks


i'm going for SIMS INSHA ALLAH.#grinI can't get into AIMC with this merit.
And i did Fsc,941, and 920 in MCAT.
Well i woud have prefered FJ,if i were a girl  .
Because its well established and have a good repute aswell.


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

hey! i got 915 in FSc and 765 in matric. my aggregate comes around to be 77. i live in islamabad. do i have any chance of getting into rawalpindi medical college. please help!


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

oh and i got 62.09 in the test. my test wasn't good at all 
i have done A levels.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rabia786 said:


> hey! i got 915 in FSc and 765 in matric. my aggregate comes around to be 77. i live in islamabad. do i have any chance of getting into rawalpindi medical college. please help!


 
Chances are pretty less #sad ,but you shouldn't lose hope and keep praying.


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

If we have a low aggregate like 79%, how should we write the preferences on the UHS form??
Should i still start from KE and AIMC, or should i start from rahim yar khan etc ??


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> If we have a low aggregate like 79%, how should we write the preferences on the UHS form??
> Should i still start from KE and AIMC, or should i start from rahim yar khan etc ??


It won't matter,
You will get the college with which your merit corresponds.
You should write preferences in the Normal order(KE>AIMC>SIMS>RMC>PMC etc)..

Putting rahim yar khan on top won't increase or decrease your chances of getting into it.
(however,if your merit correspondes to more than one Colleges,you will get in the one that is higher in your Preference list.)


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> It won't matter,
> You will get the college with which your merit corresponds.
> You should write preferences in the Normal order(KE>AIMC>SIMS>RMC>PMC etc)..
> 
> ...


Is there any chance of makin to even rahim yar khan with 79% aggregate


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> Is there any chance of makin to even rahim yar khan with 79% aggregate


Rahim yar khan will have higher merit than the new colleges opened this year.
Pray and hope for the best,you might get in one of those.


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

*results?*

when will the list come out? 
i am on the wait list for a private medical college and the fees are due nov 2nd, and i would like to know if people will be refunded if they pay for a private college and find out about admission elsewhere


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

i dont think there is any refund by the private colleges :S


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> closing merit without seats increament would be 82 at least.
> and with seats increament,it would be like 80.8 .
> 
> The merit of 2008 was 83.6,in 2009 it came down to 82.6 MBBS and 82.2 BDS.


 
Thanks for the info !



pkmed1 said:


> when will the list come out?
> i am on the wait list for a private medical college and the fees are due nov 2nd, and i would like to know if people will be refunded if they pay for a private college and find out about admission elsewhere


According to PM&DC rules, private colleges are supposed to refund the fee if a candidate does not join the classes. I'm not sure whether they implement this or not.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

every private medical colllege have their own rules!! some do not refund!


----------



## manzsaad (Mar 29, 2007)

marmar92 said:


> Title basically says it...when is the merit list coming for the medical colleges in Punjab? #nerd


UHS is going to submit its final list to PMDC in first week of november... so you'll see the merit list soon after that..


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

i still havent gotten my result card and the are not giving me the form without it :'(
i called them ant they said come to lahore and get. i live in islamabad. what am i supposes to do???
such irresponsible uhs admin. damn!


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rabia786 said:


> i still havent gotten my result card and the are not giving me the form without it :'(
> i called them ant they said come to lahore and get. i live in islamabad. what am i supposes to do???
> such irresponsible uhs admin. damn!


They are giving the result card only at Lahore.
The other thing you can do is to make any relative living in Lahore get it for you and then send you through the courier.


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

they were supposed to post it 
now i have asked somebody to get it for me and tcs. i hope it arrives on time.
fingers crossed :/


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

i didnt get the original card. it has been tcs-ed. i might get it tomorrow but would the scanned copy of the original would do the thing? will i get the forms by showing them that?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rabia786 said:


> i didnt get the original card. it has been tcs-ed. i might get it tomorrow but would the scanned copy of the original would do the thing? will i get the forms by showing them that?


I think so,
as they are taking one attested copy, and One can't tell the difference b/w a photocpy whether its of an origional or a Scanned version.
So just copy the Scanned version and get it attested.You don't need to take your origional result card with you.


----------



## Rabia786 (Oct 20, 2010)

i hope so. thanks a lot!


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry for this weird question #eek but has anybody any 'info' about the factors that made the 2008 closing merit so high i.e 83.4 
were the fsc papers too easy that year ? was the entry test very easy ? #eek any comparison with this years factors ?

thanks ! #sorry

actually i am kind of concerned because my aggregate score is less than ^83.4 but (ALHAMDULILLAH) greater than that of last year's i.e 82.6. #baffled


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> sorry for this weird question #eek but has anybody any 'info' about the factors that made the 2008 closing merit so high i.e 83.4
> were the fsc papers too easy that year ? was the entry test very easy ? #eek any comparison with this years 'factors'
> 
> thanks ! #sorry


The thing was that,in 2008 the entry test result was awesome,here is a comparison


In 2008,around 1750 students crossed 900 in entry test(MCAT)
In 2009,around 825 students crossed 900 in entry test(MCAT)

In 2008,950+ students in MCAT were 550,
In 2009,950+ students were hardly 200.

And this year,i.e 2010 ..
900+ students in MCAT are 550
And 950+ students are 180 almost.

So increament of Merit in 2008 was a consequence of very easy ENTRY TEST.


But keep in mind that the no. of students having 900+ Marks are increasing exponently every year.
in 2009,900+ fsc students were 7000 almost.
I don't have this years figure but i am quite sure that this years figure would be quite higher than last year's.


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> The thing was that,in 2008 the entry test result was awesome,here is a comparison
> 
> 
> In 2008,around 1750 students crossed 900 in entry test(MCAT)
> ...


Do you work for FBR ( federal bureau of statisctics) survey programme #baffled


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

usman1231 said:


> Do you work for FBR ( federal bureau of statisctics) survey programme #baffled


Research boy,Research#cool


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

ok thank you soo much mubashir888. #grin


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

will the punjab list be out monday or tuesday?
where will the list be displayed?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

pkmed1 said:


> will the punjab list be out monday or tuesday?
> where will the list be displayed?


List will be out on tuesday and will be displayed at all the public sector medical colleges notice board as well at the gallery of UHS lahore.
Lists will also be uploaded on UHS website.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

What is the expected last merit for MBBS this time ?


----------



## arsenal888 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,My my aggregate is 82.4 is there any chance of my admissionn in public medical college in Lahore if yes then which ones most probably???
Secondly if the list is coming out tomorrow then is there second list will will also come.
Look forward to ur answers,thanks in advance.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

the list will be out tomorrow, then you'll know for sure  best of luck!
the second merit list will come out on 30th december

does anybody know what time the list will be uploaded on the website ?


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Please read the forum rules before posting. Thanks.*


----------



## pkmed1 (Jun 8, 2010)

*merit public colleges punjab*

Merit announced for admissions in medical colleges of Punjab
University of Health Sciences (UHS) has announced the merit for admissions in the medical and dental colleges of Punjab, Dunya News reported on Monday. 
According to the announcement, the minimum merit for admission in MBBS has been 81.7727 while for BDS the minimum merit has been 81.6273. Addressing a press conference at the University of Health Sciences (UHS), the vice-chancellor of UHS Professor Mubasshir Malik said that 7303 candidates applied for the admissions while only 3017 would be able to get admissions in 18 medical colleges. 
Merit for King Edward Medical University (KEMU) remained 87.20191 while it remained 85.4727 for Allama Iqbal Medical college (AIMC), 84.0909 for Services Institute of Medical Sciences (SIMS), 83.9182 for Fatima Jinnah Medical College (FJMC), 83.6273 for Nishter Medical College Multan, 83.1091 for Punjab Medical College Faisalabad, 83.0182 for Rawalpindi Medical College, 82.5909 for Quaid-e-Azam Medical College Bahawalpur, 82.4909 for Sargodha Medical College, 82.3182 for Nawaz Sharif Medical College Gujrat, 82.1636 for Shaikh Zaid Medical College Rahim Yar Khan, 81.7636 for De'Mont Morency College of Dentistry Lahore, 81.6727 for Nishter Institute of Dentistry Multan, 81.9545 for Sahiwal Medical College, 82.0545 for Gujranwala Medical College and 81.7727 for Dera Ghazi Khan Medical College. 
The vice-chancellor of UHS Professor Mubasshir Malik has said that the affiliations of those private medical colleges would be cancelled that started admissions before time and that admitted students with less than 60 percent marks.


..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

what would be the merit calculation formula for UHS entrance test 2011?
70-30 or 50-40-10?#confused


----------



## punjabian (Dec 20, 2010)

aamna_younus said:


> what would be the merit calculation formula for UHS entrance test 2011?
> 70-30 or 50-40-10?#confused


It will be 50-40-10!
50% Entry test marks,
40% FSc marks and
10% matric marks!
Last time(in 2010) it was going to happen that the aggregate would be according to this 50-40-10%,but was 70-30!
but now in the test of 2011 the aggregate will be 50-40-10!#happy 
Like benefit for those students having slightly less marks in FSc!#laugh


----------

